# co2 system for 240l aquarium



## jonpall (25 Jul 2010)

new to co2 but not afraid of a little diy, however i also am willing to pay the expense for a system already set up. after actually visiting The Green Machine's shop and buying some plants i've gotta say i was very impressed and have since decided to go for a co2 set up. looked on their website and they sell their own system 'TGM Complete CO2 Kit' that i'm eager to buy and was wondering if anyone out there has got/used the system and give me any feedback.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (25 Jul 2010)

Jon

Please have a read at the attached threads regarding Co2 set ups.

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=9716&start=0

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=7696

Regards
Paul.


----------



## jonpall (25 Jul 2010)

thanks Flyfisherman the links are very useful and have put me in mind of doing a diy system. i can actually get hold of a Ecotechnics Carbon Dioxide Regulator from a friend which is stated for horticultural use with a fixed flow rate of 17 liters per min

http://www.ecotechnics.co.uk/InfoFiles/Evo co2  p2.pdf

do you reckon i could mod this to save a good chunk of money as my regulator, guessing i'd have to fit a needle valve to control the flow and maybe get rid of/replace the solenoid!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (25 Jul 2010)

jonpall said:
			
		

> thanks Flyfisherman the links are very useful and have put me in mind of doing a diy system. i can actually get hold of a Ecotechnics Carbon Dioxide Regulator from a friend which is stated for horticultural use with a fixed flow rate of 17 liters per min
> 
> http://www.ecotechnics.co.uk/InfoFiles/Evo co2  p2.pdf
> 
> do you reckon i could mod this to save a good chunk of money as my regulator, guessing i'd have to fit a needle valve to control the flow and maybe get rid of/replace the solenoid!




Jonpall

Here is a needle valve that you could fit with ease. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Needle-Valve- ... 3a4fb778ba

The reg looks ok - but make sure the reg shows you the bottle pressure (high pressure) or try and see if you can get a twin gauge reg - there are some on ebay.

Regards
Paul.


----------

